# parts for beretta 70s .380



## tcp3030 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am looking for a slide catch for my Beretta 70s "garcia" .380. ,the original part will not hold the slide back on the last round,when I bought the gun used it was bought as is at a great price.I don't know if the part that contacts the magazine was filed to accept any clip or it came from the factory like that.The gun is a shooter and eats anything that is put into it.I am looking for feedback and very important parts.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Also Gun Parts Corp.: Numrich Gun Parts Corporation

Whoops...Nope. I just checked. Lots of 70S parts, but not the one you're looking for.


----------



## Friede (Aug 13, 2020)

tcp3030 said:


> I am looking for a slide catch for my Beretta 70s "garcia" .380. ,the original part will not hold the slide back on the last round,when I bought the gun used it was bought as is at a great price.I don't know if the part that contacts the magazine was filed to accept any clip or it came from the factory like that.The gun is a shooter and eats anything that is put into it.I am looking for feedback and very important parts.


Garcia uses the magazine follower to hold the slide back on last round. Use the slide lock prior to changing mags as the slide will release once the magazine is removed. Berben model uses the mag follower to set the slide lock so te magazine will drop and slide will stay open until released.


----------

